# Changing default staff margins for parts globally (sib 4)



## FirmamentFX (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this possible?

Using the multiple part appearance window from the parts docker, it is not possible to edit the staff margins of the page... I have had to go through every part and do document properties.

Is there a way of changing the default multiple part staff margins?

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## Daryl (Feb 24, 2007)

This is very easy. First set up one part the way you like it. Export it as a House style. the go to Multiple Part appearances, and globally import this House Style into all the parts. Done............. :D 

D


----------



## FirmamentFX (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool bananas... Thanks!


----------

